# Is this a good lighting setup?



## lup10 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in the process of setting up a 125g cichlid tank and wanted some views from the members on lighting. I have two 36" T8 with daylight bulbs, and was thinking of adding two 36" actinic LED strips 453nm behind the T8's. I like the LED strips simply due to the slim design as quite a bit of space is already used by the 2 T8's.

The tank is simple..no plants of course, lace rock, and reef sand substrate. My goal is too make the fish colors pop.

Is this a good setup??


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

lup10 said:


> I'm in the process of setting up a 125g cichlid tank and wanted some views from the members on lighting. I have two 36" T8 with daylight bulbs, and was thinking of adding two 36" actinic LED strips 453nm behind the T8's. I like the LED strips simply due to the slim design as quite a bit of space is already used by the 2 T8's.
> 
> The tank is simple..no plants of course, lace rock, and reef sand substrate. My goal is too make the fish colors pop.
> 
> Is this a good setup??


Yeah, that should work just fine. The actinic will balance out the daylight bulbs from bleaching out your fishes natural colour.


----------

